# Trolling in Winter Months?



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Any body have success trolling Jan- Feb - March in 100 to 200 fathoms ? 

I have caught Wahoo & black fin past the edge as late as November - but never tried any later than December. 

When I get weather window I look to go deep dropping - in the summer I will troll to look for spots - 600 - 1000 ft . In the winter I have been leaving the trolling rods at home - but sometimes run into nice looking water in the low 70's. I don't see as many flyers or weed lines in the winter - and don't think I have ever got a bull or chicken dolphin in the cooler months. 

I know off LA they fish wahoo & tuna all winter and early spring - 

Anyone here target or catch wahoo, blackfin or yellowfin in the winter 'in close' (closer than the deep rigs 90+ miles over to the SW?) 

Wondering if it would be worth while to pull a high speed wahoo lure, yozuri bontia or cedar plug between spots deep dropping this winter? 

Thanks 

Keith


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Great question ! I have off the next two weeks and Myself and all my buddies want to take advantage of the time off and fish !! is it worth the effort or should I hunt instead ?


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Go fishing !! Jacks open the first of the year and still have scamps and beeliners as well


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would love to fish all your round is just too cold for me


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

SO I'm guessing ice fishing is out of the question then ?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

When the weather is right I will be trying !!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught wahoo around the Elbow and Steps throughout the winter, usually in between deep drop spots or while rig hopping in 250-600ft. I don't pull many surface lures in the winter because I just don't do well with them once the water gets colder. I pull 3-4 deep diving plugs.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I've caught wahoo around the Elbow and Steps throughout the winter, usually in between deep drop spots or while rig hopping in 250-600ft. I don't pull many surface lures in the winter because I just don't do well with them once the water gets colder. I pull 3-4 deep diving plugs.


Thanks - that makes sense -- So I will leave the riggers at home - but pull a few Rap mag 30's or stretch 30 (or 50?)


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I pull a stretch or bomber 30+ in close and the next furthest can be a bomber 30 or X rap 30. My two furthest are always X rap 30s.


----------

